# Look sick of being here



## TillyTheHuman (May 16, 2020)

Hey I'm in western Wyoming. I need to leave here right now... I'll jump on the first ride out. I'm in fremont county. If you around hit me up at 662 420 0362. Need to get out.


----------



## TillyTheHuman (Nov 22, 2022)

This is pathetic and that's no longer my phone number lol... I don't think I can edit or erase this post...


----------



## Dmac (Nov 24, 2022)

what happened? Did your car break down?


----------

